# Brakel and Bavink



## Michael Doyle (Mar 1, 2009)

I am trying to expand my library and looking to include some of the great systematic theologians. I have downloaded the Christian reasonable service by Wilhelmus a Brakel and also looking into Herman Bavinck`s Reformed Dogmatics. My question is, are these valuable editions to a Reformed library alongside my Calvin, Hodge and Berkhof?

What distinguishes these works as classical? I am intrigued by both as well as Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man by Herman Witsius. I cant afford all right away, what would be essential in the eyes of my esteemed colleagues on this board?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 1, 2009)

If you already have Louis Berkhof, you have a compact distillation of Bavinck. Berkhof basically summarized Bavinck. But if you're looking for more detail, especially on questions of historical theology, Bavinck would be a helpful addition.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 2, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I am trying to expand my library and looking to include some of the great systematic theologians. I have downloaded the Christian reasonable service by Wilhelmus a Brakel and also looking into Herman Bavinck`s Reformed Dogmatics. My question is, are these valuable editions to a Reformed library alongside my Calvin, Hodge and Berkhof?
> 
> What distinguishes these works as classical? I am intrigued by both as well as Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man by Herman Witsius. I cant afford all right away, what would be essential in the eyes of my esteemed colleagues on this board?



Yes they are, yes they are, a thousand times over yes they are!

Only 1/2 of a Brakel is online, get the 4 volume set. And get Bavinck; he is extremely detailed. a Brakel is warm and gentle, yet convicting. Bavinck is a bit more dry, yet you will find in it a resource of various philosophies that oppose Christianity and how they are dealt with.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 2, 2009)

If you can stand reading on the computer, you can get all 4 volumes of a' Brakel from a company for free that will work in the Quick Verse format (which they also provide for you for free).

First, get the free CD with the following on it: Greek New Testament (Textus Receptus - parsed with Strongs Numbers), King James Version with Strongs Numbers, Young's Literal Translation of the Bible , The Weymouth New Testament , American Standard Version , La Biblia (Versión Reina-Valera De 1909), E4's Naves Topical Bible , Thompson Chain References , E4's Hebrew Lexicon , E4's Greek Lexicon, E4's Tense Voice Mood, Easton's Bible Dictionary , McCheynn - Sermons and Letters, Ryle - Holiness, Edwards - Jonathan Edwards on Revival, Smeaton - Paul’s Doctrine of the Atonement, Owen - The Glory of the Trinity , Haldane - Commentary on Romans , Hodge - Commentary on Ephesians , Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary , Hodge - Outlines of Theology , Guthrie - Your Salvation, Spurgeon - All of Grace, Spurgeon - A Collection of Sermons , Hodge - Sermon Outlines , The Westminster Confession and Catechisms , Hodge - Commentary on Westminster Confession , Vincent - A Family Instructional Guide, Baxter - The Reformed Pastor , Witherow - The Apostolic Church, Which Is It? 

Free Bible Software

It includes the 


> à Brakel and The Christian’s Reasonable Service, Volume 1 & 2 - Retail $80 , 1445 pages
> These 2 huge volumes (700 pages each!) are completely unique—because they combine thorough systematic theology with pastoral warmth and devotional application! J. I. Packer says, “(a’ Brakel) blends doctrine, experience, and practice with great skill and power. There is here a vast amount of nourishment for both mind and heart.”



Then, wait until they offer Vol. 4 for free (it keeps coming around every few months)

It includes:



> Wilhelmus a’ Brakel and The Christian’s Reasonable Service, Vol. 3 & 4 - Retail $79.99 , 1167 pages
> Like volumes 1 and 2 (on our first free CD), these huge volumes (totally over 1,100 pages) combine thorough systematic theology with pastoral warmth and devotional application. J. I. Packer says, "(a' Brakel) blends doctrine, experience, and practice with great skill and power. There is here a vast amount of nourishment for both mind and heart."



It also has some other great titles. The complete list is:

Wilhelmus a’ Brakel, The Christian’s Reasonable Service, Vol. 3 & 4 ; Charles Hodge - Commentary on Romans, Commentary on 1 Corinthians, Commentary on 2 Corinthians; Thomas Watson - The Ten Commandments, The Lord’s Prayer; John Owen - Communion with God, Glory of Christ; A. W. Pink - The Christian Sabbath; Richard Baxter - Saints’ Everlasting Rest.

Then, you have all 4 volumes of a'Brakel in a digital and searchable format.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Not knowing what types of theological works you've read thus far, I might suggest (of the three works mentioned) reading Witsius _first_. There are no two works which shaped my understanding of the _structure_ of theology (the big picture) more than Witsius' _Economy_ and the 1559 edition of Calvin's _Institutes_. Within the framework provided by Witsius, I think a work like Bavinck will be even more profitable (though, as Wes Bredenhof noted, you've already read much of Bavinck if you've read Berkhof). 

a Brakel is a great read no matter what. You will not be disappointed.

I can't help but ask: do we have a certain predilection to Dutch theologians?


----------



## ExGentibus (Mar 2, 2009)

A few years ago I leaned heavily towards Hoeksema's mono-covenantalism. Witsius fixed that. Him and Dickson's Therapeutica Sacra, actually. But Witsius exposition of the meaning of the word 'covenant' in Hebrew and Greek is unsurpassed in my opinion.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, thank you for all the helpful responses.



> If you can stand reading on the computer, you can get all 4 volumes of a' Brakel from a company for free that will work in the Quick Verse format (which they also provide for you for free).



Thank you Dennis I will give this a shot. I have the Logos Scholars edition, I dont suppose its available in that format is it? It sounds like a Brakel might be my first choice. I have a real desire to obtain Witsius as I have first read O Palmer Robertsons Christ of the Covenants and listened and read through Matthew McMahons exposition of Witsius.



> Not knowing what types of theological works you've read thus far, I might suggest (of the three works mentioned) reading Witsius first. There are no two works which shaped my understanding of the structure of theology (the big picture) more than Witsius' Economy and the 1559 edition of Calvin's Institutes. Within the framework provided by Witsius, I think a work like Bavinck will be even more profitable (though, as Wes Bredenhof noted, you've already read much of Bavinck if you've read Berkhof).



I am relatively new to Covenant Theology and thought therefore Witsius would be a huge benefit. Bavinck is definitely on the radar. My library to date has such texts as Calvins Institutes, Turretin`s Institutes, Owens Overcoming Sin and Temptation, Berkhoff and various other marginal works such as Grudem and the likes.

A friend of mine turned me on to a Brakel and I was quickly impressed with the warmth of the text and yet its thoroughness. As a newcomer to these types of text what more obscure theologians might I benefit from?


----------



## larryjf (Mar 2, 2009)

I have Bavinck's 4 volume "Reformed Dogmatics"
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Reformed Dogmatics, 4 Volume Set by Bavinck, Herman 9780801035760

PM me if you would like for me to send them to you.


----------



## caddy (Mar 2, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I am trying to expand my library and looking to include some of the great systematic theologians. I have downloaded the Christian reasonable service by Wilhelmus a Brakel and also looking into Herman Bavinck`s Reformed Dogmatics. My question is, are these valuable editions to a Reformed library alongside my Calvin, Hodge and Berkhof?
> 
> What distinguishes these works as classical? I am intrigued by both as well as Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man by Herman Witsius. I cant afford all right away, what would be essential in the eyes of my esteemed colleagues on this board?


 
I have to ask, where were you able to download Brakel's work? I'd like that.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 2, 2009)

> I have to ask, where were you able to download Brakel's work? I'd like that.



http://www.davidcox.com.mx/library/B/Brakel%20-%20Christian%27s%20Reasonable%20Service%20(Systematic%20Theology).pdf


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I am relatively new to Covenant Theology and thought therefore Witsius would be a huge benefit. Bavinck is definitely on the radar. My library to date has such texts as Calvins Institutes, Turretin`s Institutes, Owens Overcoming Sin and Temptation, Berkhoff and various other marginal works such as Grudem and the likes.
> 
> A friend of mine turned me on to a Brakel and I was quickly impressed with the warmth of the text and yet its thoroughness. As a newcomer to these types of text what more obscure theologians might I benefit from?



Between Calvin, Berkhof, Turretin and potentially either Bavinck, Brakel, Witsius or any combination thereof, I'd say you have enough systematic-type works to keep you going for quite a while. I'd take quite some time and slowly digest those first before a need arises to move on to "more obscure" theologians. You could slowly and thoughtfully work your way through Turretin alone for many years and have enough to consider there that you wouldn't be at a loss for other systematic works.

A practical piece of advice: while you're stocking up the library, make sure you don't just focus on the systematic, dogmatic works: be sure to balance them out with exegetical, homiletical and practical works as well. Manton's sermons, Calvin's commentaries, Goodwin's treatises, the experimental pieces of the English puritans, etc.


----------

